# Sweet Soul Music - Aretha Franklin - The Atlantic Era - (1967 - 1979)



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

_"Do you like good music
That sweet soul music
Just as long as it's swingin'
Oh yeah oh yeah!"_

- Arthur Conley

View attachment 106706


Aretha Franklin recorded a total of 112 charted singles on Billboard, including 77 Hot 100 entries, 17 top ten pop singles, 100 R&B entries and twenty number-one R&B singles, becoming the most charted female artist in the chart's history.

Franklin has won a total of 18 Grammy Awards and is one of the best-selling musical artists of all time, having sold over 75 million records worldwide.

Franklin has been honored throughout her career including a 1987 induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, in which she became the first female performer to be inducted. She was inducted to the UK Music Hall of Fame in 2005.

In August 2012, Franklin was inducted into the GMA Gospel Music Hall of Fame. Franklin is listed in at least two all-time lists on Rolling Stone magazine, including the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time; and the 100 Greatest Singers of All Time.

Franklin received a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame in 1979, had her voice declared a Michigan "natural resource" in 1985. NARAS awarded her a Grammy Legend Award in 1991, then the Grammy Lifetime Achievement Award in 1994. Franklin was a Kennedy Center Honoree in 1994, recipient of the National Medal of Arts in 1999, and was bestowed the Presidential Medal of Freedom in 2005.

"American history wells up when Aretha sings", President Barack Obama explained his emotional response to her performance of "A Natural Woman" at the 2015 Kennedy Center Honors. "Nobody embodies more fully the connection between the African-American spiritual, the blues, R&B, rock and roll--the way that hardship and sorrow were transformed into something full of beauty and vitality and hope".

Peak Chart Positions on the Billboard R & B Charts in parenthesis.

"*I Never Loved a Man (The Way I Love You)*" - (#1) -






"*Do Right Woman, Do Right Man*" - (#37) -






"*Respect*" - (#1) -






"*Baby I Love You*" - (#1) -






"*(You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman*" - (#2) -






"*Chain of Fools*" - (#1) -






"*(Sweet Sweet Baby) Since You've Been Gone*" - (#1) -






"*Ain't No Way*" - (#9) -






"*Think*" - (#1) -






"*You Send Me*" - (#28) -






"*The House That Jack Built*" - (#2) -






"*I Say A Little Prayer*" - (#3) -






"*See-Saw*" - (#9) -






"*My Song*" - (#10) -






"*The Weight*" - (#3) -






"*Tracks of My Tears*" - (#21) -






"*I Can't See Myself Leaving You*" - (#3) -






"*Share Your Love with Me*" - (#1) -






"*Eleanor Rigby*" - (#5) -






"*Call Me*" - (#1) -






"*Don't Play That Song*" - (#1) -






"*Spirit In The Dark*" - (#3) -






"*The Thrill Is Gone*" - (#3) -






"*You're All I Need to Get By*" - (#3) -






"*Bridge over Troubled Water*" - (#1) -






"*A Brand New Me*" - (#1) -






"*Spanish Harlem*" - (#) -






"*Rock Steady*" - (#2) -






"*Oh Me Oh My (I'm a Fool for You Baby)*" - (#9) -






"*Day Dreaming*" - (#1) -






"*All the King's Horses*" - (#7) -






"*Master of Eyes (The Deepness of Your Eyes)*" - (#8) -






"*Angel*" - (#1) -






"*Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)*" - (#1) -






"*I'm in Love*" - (#1) -






"*Ain't Nothing Like the Real Thing*" - (#6) -






"*Without Love*" - (#6) -






"*With Everything I Feel in Me*" - (#20) -






"*Something He Can Feel*" - (#1) -






"*Jump*" - (#17) -






"*Look into Your Heart*" - (#10) -






"*When I Think About You*" - (#16) -






"*Almighty Fire (Woman of the Future)*" - (#12) -


----------

